# Standby per Menü funktioniert nicht

## RealBluescreen

Ich habe ein Lenovo R500, bei dem der Start vom Standby-To-RAM & Standby-To-Disk per Konsole problemlos funktioniert.

Aber die "Buttons" im KDE 4 Menü funktioneren nicht, sie reagieren garnicht.

Was muss ich tun, um das zu fixen?

----------

## Josef.95

Schau mal hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-771341-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## RealBluescreen

It works!

----------

## Tinitus

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein Lenovo R500, bei dem der Start vom Standby-To-RAM & Standby-To-Disk per Konsole problemlos funktioniert.
> 
> Aber die "Buttons" im KDE 4 Menü funktioneren nicht, sie reagieren garnicht.
> 
> Was muss ich tun, um das zu fixen?

 

Hallo,

wie geht das per Konsole?

Über mein gnome funktioniert das schon länger sehr gut...

z.B. pausiert auch ein emerge Vorgang...oder der KVM pausiert.

Einzig der Stromverbrauch auf meinem Desktop geht "nur" von 160 W auf 9 Watt zurück.

Aber minimale Aufwachzeit und auch bis zum Erreichen der des "Bereitschaftszustandes" dauert es nicht lange.

Bloß wie geht das per Kommandozeile?

G. R.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> wie geht das per Konsole?

 

Hi

```
# pm-suspend
```

=im Ram

```
# pm-hibernate
```

= auf Disk

MfG

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   wie geht das per Konsole? 
> 
> Hi
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort.

Was entspricht dann dem Bereitschaftsmodus bei gnome?

G. R.

----------

